# Amephos substitute?



## Bat119 (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a ham stix recipe it calls for Amephos this is not available locally is there a Amephos substitute or just leave it out?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

I think 

 daveomak
 might be able to answer this......


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 8, 2019)

yeah foamheart has some threads on this not sure if it will help you, just use the search and it will pop up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2019)

Amazon has a variety of Trisodium Phosphate products. The Original Amphos is available at Theingredientstore.com...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2019)

Bat119 said:


> I have a ham stix recipe it calls for Amephos this is not available locally is there a Amephos substitute or just leave it out?



You don't want to leave it out... makes for very moist sticks..  It's good stuff ...

Bat, evening...  Amesphos, AKA STPP blend, is available from Amazon.... and The Ingredient Store..    Amesphos
Kosmos Q Injections
STPP Food Grade
And from one of our members store..   Evan Brady...  






						Food Additives – Craft Butchers' Pantry
					






					butcherspantry.com


----------



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2019)

You can just add the powder to a recipe..  dissolve it in distilled water...  DO NOT ADD more than 0.5%  dry powder based on the weight of the meat...  
Weight of meat X 0.005 = 5%......


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm going to echo , Do not leave it out .


----------



## Bat119 (Nov 9, 2019)

Deer and pork is boned ready to go I'll go with another recipe today and order some for the next batch
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Bat119 (Nov 21, 2019)

After a long search I found in Canada it's called Curaid Supreme
To help bind and retain moisture in sausage. Cure sold separately. Use 57grams-170grams (2-6oz) for 100lbs of meat.
_*Ingredients:* _Blend of food grade Sodium Phosphate.
For those looking for some in the great white North


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey !!!!   Great find.....  

170 grams per 100# = 0.37%   
57 grams per 100# =  0.13%

Good numbers.....   Canada has a little but lower tolerance for STPP than the US....  Which is all good...  I keep my additions about 25% below max. allowable in the US.....


----------

